# Ogólne > Badania >  Szczepionka "heparexu"

## Eriks

Witam, jestem studentem WUM i muszę przejść obowiązkowe szczepienie na WZW typu B, jednak ostatnio przeglądając moją książeczkę zdrowia dziecka, w rubryce szczepień napotkałem takie coś:

1 dawka heparexu - 4.11.2005
2 dawka heparexu - 19.12.2005
2 dawka heparexu - 12.10.2006

Zastanawiam się czy to nie są właśnie te szczepienia na WZW? Nie ma żadnej legendy ani nic (jak zwykle..) nawet człowieka nie poinformowali na co te szczepienia ani nic. Ktoś może wie co to za szczepionki?

----------

